# swee pea ladys international video



## Swallow The Leader (Jul 11, 2012)

http://youtu.be/g-FoGZtwmrA


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

What happened to his leg nice video btw


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Great video and catch. Ready to head south after watching that!


----------



## James Fink (Oct 2, 2007)

Wahoo got him...real good


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Sweet video!! Who did the that dubstep version of Sail?


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice vid killer song looks like those ladies had a great time!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

great video and outstanding catching!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Great video and some awesome fish.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Awesome video, congrats on the haul, nice job

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice video, and to think I thought we had fun out there!! I kept thinking I was watching MTV! Just puts some "dubs" on the Paz and you will be set!!

Thats the way to get out there and show the ladies some fun!

Robert


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Is that's Ken's leg that is jacked up in the video??


----------



## Swallow The Leader (Jul 11, 2012)

we had a great trip. now the girls think it should be like that every trip. one of the girls father made the video and did all the editing. Kens leg looked a whole lot worse than that little wahoo mishap.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

whats the story with the stitched up leg? nice trip and video.


----------



## Swallow The Leader (Jul 11, 2012)

man eating wahoo.....lol jk. the wahoo was dead we pulled it out of the fish box to check the weight, well lets just say the fish came off the scale with its mouth open. 42 stiches later


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Outstanding video and of course the ladies are always the good luck charm!


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Awesome video - hope Gregory heals up quickly. Better story than a lot of my scars.


----------



## Anticipation (Jul 24, 2012)

Great trip & Great Vid!!!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Swallow The Leader said:


> man eating wahoo.....lol jk. the wahoo was dead we pulled it out of the fish box to check the weight, well lets just say the fish came off the scale with its mouth open. 42 stiches later


Ouch no joke!


----------



## mcoaker (Jun 21, 2012)

Awesome video!!! Great fish too. Congrats


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Great video! Thanks for sharing. 

We plan on fishing the ladies next year. Anything different in the ladies or is everything like the other tournaments?


----------



## Swallow The Leader (Jul 11, 2012)

We had a great time with the women, its all about having fun and showing them a great time. We made the trip all about the girls and catching fish. We made some great memories and have a good video to have for years to come. hahah one of the crew has a scar to show for the rest of his life, he will always remember how he got that one.


----------



## sledpeddler (Feb 28, 2008)

The biggest difference is making the girls feel safe. When they get strapped to a big fish, they are constantly worried they're going to go overboard. Even when they're strapped to the chair!


----------



## Swallow The Leader (Jul 11, 2012)

no doubt sledpeddler they where freaked out the whole time, after I told them what to do if they got yanked over


----------



## Team REEL TIGHT (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey what's the name of that song in that video. It's stuck in my head and I can't figure out who it is.


----------



## Anticipation (Jul 24, 2012)

Sail


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Awesome fishing, beautiful ladies, and great video!


----------

